# Ready to roll!



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I picked up a Perception Caster this year and just got my new PFD in the mail and now my Hullavator is going to be here tomorrow! The Caster is riged and ready to go and if all goes right I hope to make a day run to Fort Fisher to give it a try. I need to get the hullavator mounted before Saturday. I hated to spend the money on the hullavator but with my truck it's a must have.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

wow i haven't been to ft fisher in 30 yrs, my aunt had a beach houes next to the pier in carolina beach, used to ride my bike there and fish. i think the house got taken out by a hurricane in the 90s, google earthed it and nothing looks the same a lot of new condos.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Let me know when you plan to drop her in. Thats where I do my day trips and know a couple holes to try out.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Have fun with the Caster. I fish from one myself. The only solid complaint I've been able to come up with is that it only has the two scupper holes. 

Tight lines


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

c-story,

I am with you. The way I paddle, scupper holes on the seat area is a must-to-have feature on a kayak.

Greenford, 

I don't want to spoil your fun. Though, I have the same model you have. I currently own three kayaks. I often in 3-4' height wave on the same kayak miles off the shore. As long as I keep my body in the center of the kayak and lean backward to lower the center of gravity and lift the paddle up in the air when big waves coming at me broad sided, the kayak is OK. The paddle needs to be up so that a blade of the paddle does not get caught by big waves. The kayak can be tipped over very easily as a typical old 12 footer design. And the re-entry is tough for most of the people. Once I made a self-rescue video using the kayak you have. On the video I did not mention the conventional side re-entry at all because it is nearly impossible for people over 135 lb on your kayak. 

BTW, I weigh 145lb and I think the kayak should have been rated at 250-270lb max not 400 lb.

Here is the self rescue video I made for kayakers (for my friends) with the small kayaks. I used the same kayak you have for the video. As you will see on the video, your kayak can be very easily tip over due to the lack of buoyancy on both gunwales. And also, it is very easy to upright the kayak because of the same reason:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/23/fhTQWgRQXZ4

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/14/2zaLBcGyIcQ


Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Great Vids Joe, looking forward to useing them at practice


----------

